# $90 for a wire cap??? Are you kidding me!!!



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

According to the recent podcast on Foreclosurepedia, Miken Construction used to charge the Bank $90 to cap a wire and paid the vendor 50 cents (not dollars). What a scam!!! That explains all the reopened work orders to go and cap a wire at our expense. The punches just keep on coming.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Greed!:thumbsup: everything should be transparent, where the price that is charged to the bank from the nats and the 20% taken off that. That way both sides know the samething about what's going on. But that won't happen.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

According to the podcast, in one instance Miken got close to 6k for the capping of wires that the contractor did and the contractor didn't even get $100. That is bull..... I am sure they have backcharged that same vendor for something stupid like leaving leaves in the background pics also.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

K&L preservation said:


> Greed!:thumbsup: everything should be transparent, where the price that is charged to the bank from the nats and the 20% taken off that. That way both sides know the samething about what's going on. But that won't happen.


:whistling2: Just as you let everyone (everyone in this case being your subs and employees) know what you are being paid, pay for materials, etc..., yes?

I will say it once again; it does not matter what the contractor is being paid, what matters is what the sub (you) agreed to be paid. These companies, whether through the good old boy network or otherwise, went out and had the cash flow and got major contracts, while you are subbing for pennies on the dollar...willingly I might add. And now you want to whine and cry.

STOP WHINING! If you want better paying contracts go out and get them! Be prepared to having to wait 90+ days for payment in the 10's of thousands of dollars which you have fronted out.

Typical socialistic, Obama loving mindset that thinks everyone deserves the same rates under the guise of "transparency". Feeling entitled because they feel because they answered a CL ad, they should get the same fee as someone that worked (one way or the other) to get where they are, is what is collapsing this nation.

May God help this country... :innocent:


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> :whistling2: Just as you let everyone (everyone in this case being your subs and employees) know what you are being paid, pay for materials, etc..., yes?
> 
> I will say it once again; it does not matter what the contractor is being paid, what matters is what the sub (you) agreed to be paid. These companies, whether through the good old boy network or otherwise, went out and had the cash flow and got major contracts, while you are subbing for pennies on the dollar...willingly I might add. And now you want to whine and cry.
> 
> ...


Wait where's the "Like" button. Bravo


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> I will say it once again; it does not matter what the contractor is being paid, what matters is what the sub (you) agreed to be paid. These companies, whether through the good old boy network or otherwise, went out and had the cash flow and got major contracts, while you are subbing for pennies on the dollar...willingly I might add. And now you want to whine and cry.
> 
> STOP WHINING! If you want better paying contracts go out and get them! Be prepared to having to wait 90+ days for payment in the 10's of thousands of dollars which you have fronted out.


While I agree with most of your sentiment. I do have a little difference of opinion. I am not a liberal by a long shot. I DID NOT vote for Obama. That said, what I want is the order mills to just do as they say they'll do. Honor the contract we have. Act with fairness in dealing with errors and mistakes. Instead of trying to take advantage of the contractor to line their pockets.

I have read all the guidelines set forth by FHA, VA, FNM, and FMC. I know what the rules are. If I make a mistake, I'm big enough to shoulder the consequences. What we don't need is someone finding loop holes to take our money. For instance, not too long ago we were paid $60 for a knob lock and $60 for a deadbolt per FHA guidelines. Now, someone read the guidelines and saw that they could be interpreted as it being $60 for the set. So, we get screwed. When the wording in the guidelines say "Up to" a certain amount for a particular project, watch out. They order mill can set whatever price they want to pay you and pocket the rest.

All we need is fairness in our dealings. Take whatever percentage was agreed to in the contract and pay the contractor for the work performed.
And for the love of God - stop cutting my bids prior to sending them to the client. And never place a bid for me and expect me to honor it. 

One other thing, why is it that the last contractor at the property inherits all the mistakes of all the contractors that ever performed work at the property? If the contractor that "fixed" the roof didn't do it correctly, and the next guy comes along and can't tell it wasn't done correctly - because it hasn't rained recently - but is still held responsible for damages caused by the roof leak...how is that fair dealings?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPC said:


> According to the recent podcast on Foreclosurepedia, Miken Construction used to charge the Bank $90 to cap a wire and paid the vendor 50 cents (not dollars). What a scam!!! That explains all the reopened work orders to go and cap a wire at our expense. The punches just keep on coming.


$9 maybe. $90?? Not so sure.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> :whistling2: Just as you let everyone (everyone in this case being your subs and employees) know what you are being paid, pay for materials, etc..., yes?
> 
> I will say it once again; it does not matter what the contractor is being paid, what matters is what the sub (you) agreed to be paid. These companies, whether through the good old boy network or otherwise, went out and had the cash flow and got major contracts, while you are subbing for pennies on the dollar...willingly I might add. And now you want to whine and cry.
> 
> ...


 Hold on there. I and a long shot from a Obama supporter. I'm neither republican or democrat
What I am talking about is the drop from 5o to the low $2os per cube.. the criminal chargebacks. They take way more then 20%. And that is the bs I'm talking about. The crackhead or drunks that WILL do the work so cheap just to get their next high while I have a office multiple trucks.. I work what what I have made, nothing was handed to me, and as far as the transparency part. Will if I'm chargedback I would like to see something feome the client stating so. Not just their word. Be careful who you go calling Obama supporters. And if you weren't calling me one and I took it out of context I am sorry. :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> :whistling2: Just as you let everyone (everyone in this case being your subs and employees) know what you are being paid, pay for materials, etc..., yes?
> 
> I will say it once again; it does not matter what the contractor is being paid, what matters is what the sub (you) agreed to be paid. These companies, whether through the good old boy network or otherwise, went out and had the cash flow and got major contracts, while you are subbing for pennies on the dollar...willingly I might add. And now you want to whine and cry.
> 
> ...




Coming on a little strong, tone it down. 
Not all of that was deserved. Thanks.


That said there is clearly some thing wrong with the national business model that charges the gov and banks what they 
charge and then pays pennies for the work. No one is against capitalism but immoral profiteering is exactly what it is. 
Immoral.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, everything was "deserved" to be said. You aren't one of those that likes to give every kid on the team a trophy just for signing up, are you? :blink:

And since when have morals meant anything in business? Business is all about legalities, not morals. :innocent:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No one can dictate my business model but me, neat little perk I give myself. That way I can incorporate morals and ethics into it, and it has worked for me almost as well as advertising.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Exactly. And using this philosophy, and back to the topic, do you tell your subs what you are paid and paying for materials? Of course not. :thumbsup:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Exactly. And using this philosophy, and back to the topic, do you tell your subs what you are paid and paying for materials? Of course not. :thumbsup:


Where did I say anything about materials or telling your subs what is made? I'm talking about the the banks, and the order mills. And yes morals have a big part in business, Atleast to me. All I am saying is, I want the prices from 2009. How can you drive prices down when materials and fuel are going up? Idk about you but that is what has drove me out of working with nats. And went to brokers and personal accounts.. thanks for the hatred though. And the taking out of context.. :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Yes, everything was "deserved" to be said. You aren't one of those that likes to give every kid on the team a trophy just for signing up, are you? :blink:
> 
> And since when have morals meant anything in business? Business is all about legalities, not morals. :innocent:





Yes, every thing I said did deserve to be said. And you are not in a position to tell me what I can and cannot say. 
That is how forum moderators work. We are asked by the site owners to moderate the site at our best discretion.

Your second statement is an insult.

And your last statement shows you should pay more attention. Many are the lawsuits that have been won over ethics. Which is pretty much the same thing as morals. 
So yeah, morals do come into play in business. Just like I said.

Definition of ethics, refer to #2 and 3.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ethics?s=t


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Exactly. And using this philosophy, and back to the topic, do you tell your subs what you are paid and paying for materials? Of course not. :thumbsup:


We are totally transparent as a company and show our subs everything they work off of a TRUE percentage. The same as I expect from a national. 

Miken is not a national. They are simply capitalizing on people stupid enough to work for them. 

Companies have a right to make money and business is business. It doesn't have to be ugly unless people make it that way. We make every effort to be fair but sometimes in business things aren't fair and not everyone is satisfied with the result.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Yes, everything was "deserved" to be said. You aren't one of those that likes to give every kid on the team a trophy just for signing up, are you? :blink:
> 
> And since when have morals meant anything in business? Business is all about legalities, not morals. :innocent:




Without morals your time in business will be short lived. You make the bed you sleep in. I'll continue being honest, upfront and treat people with integrity.....


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Without morals your time in business will be short lived. You make the bed you sleep in. I'll continue being honest, upfront and treat people with integrity.....



Exactly what I was thinking. Not being honest, or not having morals is the reason why these order mills have gone down hill so fast. I will stick to being honest, and be able to build buisness relationships off that.... Because would you work for or hire someone that lies or has no integrity.. I will stay honest and keep my buisness going any day. :thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Morals are good.
I like to sleep at night.:sleep1:
Less time in the confessional.:thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Without getting to far of topic, I believe morals and integrity are tantamount to being in *any* business let alone this one were you are routinely allowed access to a property with no direct supervision..but in answer to the OP , I've always made it a point never to worry about what the other guy has in his wallet and worry about what I have in mine, but for a National to charge 90.00 and only pay the installer .50 ?, yeah there's something wrong with that picture IMO...:glare:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Without getting to far of topic, I believe morals and integrity are tantamount to being in *any* business let alone this one were you are routinely allowed access to a property with no direct supervision..but in answer to the OP , I've always made it a point never to worry about what the other guy has in his wallet and worry about what I have in mine, but for a National to charge 90.00 and only pay the installer .50 ?, yeah there's something wrong with that picture IMO...:glare:


Morals are a huge factor in small business. Large business it's all about the contracts. Too many hands involved. Too many different opinions on what is morally acceptable. It's a shame but FAS LLC is right. They usually become morally conscious when something big goes down and they blame it on some sort of oversight.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

^^^^ Sad but true...:sad:


----------

